# Rolling odometer back



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Rolling back numbers

I have a GXE with no tach, and i just bought a cluster with a tach, but my car has about 62K on the clock, and the cluster has 75K. How would I go about rolling the numbers back?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

you get go to the DMV and get it set up to where your title sais it is X # of miles over your odometer.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

thanks, i just read the thread that says you cannot roll it back


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

you could but not very smart at all..very stupid


----------



## Bigbell (Nov 23, 2003)

check it out. i did the same mod in my 98 gxe. you can take the old odometor out of the cluster and put in the new cluster. It's only 4 or 5 screws. i have no problems with mine.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

While that does work it is best to have documentation of the cluster swap. The dealership can also help you with the mileage correction. And that is the term to use as well, mileage correction, when you saying rolling back the odometer that is the slang term used when people commit odometer fraud.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you cannot change the odometer reading w/o breaking it. It's impossible, well, not impossible, but most people, not even me, can do it.

Get ur ass on car-part.com and find one with the correct odometer numbers.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

all new vehicles after the early 90s actualy have odometers that the numbers slip to the side when you roll them back so you can see a white line between them so you know it was rolled back.


----------



## Bigbell (Nov 23, 2003)

like i said before, just switch the two out. your car will still have the correct number of miles on the odometor. nothing illegal, just simple and gets the job done.


----------



## Mississippi Sentra (Oct 10, 2004)

Yes the speedos are can be swapped from cluster to cluster. I have done it myself, very easy.


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

y wud u wanna roll back the odometer for...jus keep records on your engine stating that it has such and such miles on it when u bought it..so when u wanna sell it one day.u wont have any probs


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sentdawg said:


> y wud u wanna roll back the odometer for...jus keep records on your engine stating that it has such and such miles on it when u bought it..so when u wanna sell it one day.u wont have any probs


he is replacing the cluster so the mileage on his ne cluster won;t match the mileage on hsi old one. He wants the odometer in the car to be correct. And THE best way to do this is to have the dealership perform a mileage correction and have them DOCUMENT it for you. Without tangiable evidence that it was performed by a professional you CAN and just MIGHT have issues with selling the car if someone knows the cluster is not the original. 

I worked in the legal field for a LONG time and have seen plenty of these types of scenarios.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

fuck it, i just wrote the difference in mileage on a sticker and stuck it in my glove box. I am a senior in high school and i plan on this car getting me through college, so i'm not planning on selling it anytime soon.

btw...my VIN number is just glued down. I know this is illegal, but how much trouble can i get in if a cop were to see it


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

i feel u on dat one wes.... but da only way for me to sell my sentra..is if i wreck da muhfuh...lmaoooooo


----------



## DSrugis (Oct 24, 2004)

I bought a used 200SX which also had the odometer replaced. Can I have the dealer turn it back for me if the previous owner told me when it was replaced? 

Thanks.

Dave


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you guys are kind of missing the point. Your car should always display the correct mileage. Yes, if you have to, get a correction sticker from the dealership, but it's not too damn hard to go on car-part.com and just find and pop in one with your miles, it's not like you're gonna have that much trouble unless you have a B13 with like 20,000mi on it.

Here's why it's so important. If you get your car fixed at a dealer or evenget oil changed at a jiffy lube, they will usually record the mileage in the paperwork. At times, this can get read into a car fax report and if there are inconsistant numbers, it could be hard to sell the car with odometer fraud on the report. 

What if you were to get into an accident tomorrow and the car was totaled? Insurance companies give you money based on your mileage. When my 97 got totaled, the insurance guy told me I would get $2000 for the car. I told him WTF, it's only got 40K mi, he said they read 140k. turns out the idiot just didn't know what a 0 looked like and they corrected it, but it did mean the difference between between $2000 and $5000. If you can't prove your actual mileage, you're screwed.


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

daaaaaamn....dats messed up..but it doesn't matta...afta my ga16 im upgradin to a spec-v...like in a year or soo..but dat is a good point 99 if someone is planning to keep there car legal for later selling



P.s. i mean spec-v like in a 03 model or something


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

my b13's odometer goes back when you drive in reverse.....i hope the DMV doesnt catch on to me ....lol i think i went back 0.7 miles before i got dizzy from driving in the same circle lol


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

This post has served it's purpose. We cannot have talk about potential fraud or other problems that may arise from this.


----------

